# Law for boating in the Italian Lakes



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are touring the Italian lakes in July and thinking of towing our small speed boat with us. Does anyone else do this?
Does anyone know the requirements for the law on licences etc?
Does anyone know of a good website for details?
JP


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Boating on the lakes*

Ciao JP, this is a subject about which I know absolutely nothing. However a bit of searching has brought to light a website of the Piemonte region which is responsable for parts of Lake Maggiore. It will give you an idea of what regulations there are. It is safe to assume that regulations issued by other regional authorities will be very similar. e.g. Lombardia for the eastern Italian bank of Lake Maggiore; Lombardia again for the western bank of Lake Grada, or the whole of Lake Como etc etc.
Surprisingly there is an official English translation of the relative legislation. The search shows that in many cases local lakeside councils also add there bits and bobs.
www.regione.piemonte.it/navigazione/normativa
Enjoy your trip (and your reading)
saluti,
eddied


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: law for boating in the Italian Lakes*



JP said:


> We are touring the Italian lakes in July and thinking of towing our small speed boat with us


For God's sake don't use an A-frame. :roll:

Dougie.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Do A-frames float?


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I think gassing is allowed! LOL

We took a small RIB with a 10Hp outboard to Garda and the only thing that the local police were interested in was that we had paid the fee to allow us to use the lake.

The lakes are huge so think of them as going out to sea by way of safety equipment, Life jackets, flares, hand held VHF radio etc

You will need an International Certificate of Competence if your engine is over 5 hp (Check this with the RYA as it may have changed)

Oh....And have a great time :wink:


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I took a (rental) boat out on Lake Garda last summer. I had never driven (?) a boat before. I received 2 mins worth of instruction. It was great fun. My wife was sunbathing up front while I navigated.

I felt like James Bond.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: law for boating in the Italian Lakes*



JP said:


> Hi
> We are touring the Italian lakes in July and thinking of towing our small speed boat with us. Does anyone else do this?
> Does anyone know the requirements for the law on licences etc?
> Does anyone know of a good website for details?
> JP


 8O In most EU countrie syou will need-
-certificate of conformance for the boat (even just for pleasure) and this applies to UK
-certificate of competence for the user
-adequate third party insurance

Only the appropriate government department can advise the specifics.
Also there may well be local regulations to observe. :!:


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Good point I forgot about the Certificate of Conformance!  

You forgot the original VAT invoice :lol: 

Eddie


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Well thanks to you all especially Dougie.
It looks very complicated to me but I will read up and hopefully keep with the rules. Anyone know where we buy the permit to use the lake from?
Thanks again
JP


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi JP we bought ours at the site we were staying at. From memory we only needed th permit if we were mooring (leaving the boat in the water to save dragging it back and forward every day)

Go onto the RYA web site and all the info you will need is there

Eddie


----------

